# What do you feed...



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I use NutroMax puppy and Adult largebreed and the dogs don't seem to mind it. Is there anything that is wonderful or horrible that I should know about? I used to feed Evo or Wellness and I LOVED it, but here in Hawaii it is soooooooo expensive! (We are talking $100 bucks for a 50 pound bag) yeah, ridiculous! Max has a funky smell that I thought was normal (but i've been told not so much lol) and I'm wondering if a change in food would help? I do have a vet appointment tomorrow so I'll ask then too in case it is something my other vet missed, but I admire everyone's opinions here and was just wondering what you feed. =)

Aimee


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Never had a funky smell on any of my dogs unless they 'rolled' in something appealing to them. Can't wait to hear what others have to say and your vet. 

Cooki
Buzz and Clover


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I feed Fromm Surf and Turf. Some times change it up with Innova Evo..No funky smells here


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been through a number of premium and super premium foods. Right now one is still on Eagle Pack Holistic Anchovy, and I have other on California Natural Lamb & Rice. I don't think my guys smell, but I may be biased.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Natural Balance Ultra here. No funky smell. The cost of dog food is getting out of hand though. I may have to start mixing a lower price(and quality) food with it to stretch it out. Trying to stay off corn though. Any ideas?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Eagle Pack holistic line or Fromm 4 star line. Also The Honest Kitchen and Tripetts tripe for toppers.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

California Natural Lamb & Rice.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Taste of the Wild and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul have worked well for me.

Be cautious of the vet advice on food. They don't really specialize in nutrition and often have deals with various food companies to push their products.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Holistic Eagle Pack Large Breed Adult. Been a good food for my dogs.


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in the process of changing my dog's food. He was on Purina Pro Plan Senior. The only negative is that it caused him to gain quite a bit of weight. May have just been a coincidence, but my gut is telling me it's not.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Taste of ther Wild which after a few months we switch to Canidae Platinum.

keep the girls weight down as both kibbles are 375 and 330 calories per cup..

TOTW is also grain free....


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the input! I haven't ever seen any of those out here , except Merrick... I've seen california natural, but I am not sure if it was here or in Va Beach. Ill have to go look after the vet appointment. I usually take what my ver says about food with a grain of salt bc I've had more than a few suggest foods that I know are not good (Main ingrediant is a meal of some sort) but I just want to make sure the funky smell issue is not health related. if he gets the all heathy thumbs up, then we are FOR sure switching foods. =)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Merrick is another good food. I was going to purchase a bag for Shadow (a beef formula), but it listed Chicken liver as an ingredient and I try to keep him away from anything "chicken."


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

We had Deacon on Innova from the time he was a puppy and he did really well on it. We recently alternated to Fromm's Salmon ala Veg to give him some variety and his coat has never looked better! Plus he really seems to love it! We also use the Honest Kitchen as a topper and occasionally tripe...I have to get psyched up to open a can of tripe, the smell kills me!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

we have maddison our 10 1/2 month old golden on fromm salmon a la veg as well and her coat is really shiny and healthy she gets a topper of canned food as well usually wellness, innova, evo, or the merrick only a tablespoon mixed in and she loves it.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We just switched from Orijen to California Natural Lamb & Rice. So far so good.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Innova Adult, she's been on it for awhile and I've been pleased with it.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Well thanks all for the advice, but I can't find any of those foods here!! LOL! Max got put on a perscription diet today, and Leo is good on the nutromax so far. I wish I could find that Fromm stuff you guys are talking about! The super shiny coat deal sound like fin!  I've seen the Merrick before though, perhaps I should start Leo on that when this nutro runs low. I think I just convinced myself and I will at least do that. If Max is having allergies to nutro I should just avoid the problem altogether with Leo and switch his food as soon as I can. =) 

Thanks again for everything you guys! I so appreciate and value all the opinions and advice I get!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ProPlan all the way. I wean babies on Puppy Formula, switch them to Performance, and adult dogs not being show get ORIGINAL formula Chicken and Rice, now sold as "Life Stages Chicken and Rice"

I am consistently thrilled with how well my dogs have done on it for nearly 20 years.


----------



## pammy1955 (Mar 3, 2009)

Alohaimee said:


> I use NutroMax puppy and Adult largebreed and the dogs don't seem to mind it. Is there anything that is wonderful or horrible that I should know about? I used to feed Evo or Wellness and I LOVED it, but here in Hawaii it is soooooooo expensive! (We are talking $100 bucks for a 50 pound bag) yeah, ridiculous! Max has a funky smell that I thought was normal (but i've been told not so much lol) and I'm wondering if a change in food would help? I do have a vet appointment tomorrow so I'll ask then too in case it is something my other vet missed, but I admire everyone's opinions here and was just wondering what you feed. =)
> 
> Aimee


I have always fed all my Goldens Nutro Max...it's so good for them. Their coats, hips, teeth, etc. I haighly reccommend it


----------

